# SAMSUNG UE32D5520 TV media sharing issues



## trev2709 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi,
I have a Samsung UE32D5520 TV which has DLNA.
I have an Asus router which a hard drive attached with a DLNA server installed (i also did this with a linksys WRT160NL before).
Music seems to work fine, but i have issue with movie files.
When i copy across an avi file (xvid) or an mkv file (x264) it will show the video file as being created 1st Jan 1970 and it wont recognise the file. It may happen with other files but i havent tried. After closer inspection all the properties of the file have been lost, which is my guess why it wont play as it doesnt know what format/codec it is.
Playing from my PC using Playstation Media Server it works fine.
This worked a couple times on the linksys router, but then stopped and i never got it working again, now even with a new router and different DLNA server it doesnt work.

It doesnt seem to matter how i transfer the files to the router hard drive. I have tried using SFTP and the usual copy and paste method to a mapped network drive.

Has anyone ever come across an issue like this?
I have emailed samsung but yet to receive a reply.

Any help would be great.

Thanks


----------

